# Customs checks on French motorways



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It seems that the French still have this thing about anything brought out of Spain. We were stopped yesterday on the motorway between Dreux and Evreux. Customs had closed a service area and were systematically XRaying any thing that moved. Asking questions about movements and had we been to Spain. They were good humoured and let me take photos of their massive XRay truck. Couldn't get them to impound SWMBO.
With this equipment they can descend on any motorway with no notice and set up a very tight operation.
Gerry


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds to me that with this type of equipment they're not just looking for an extra couple of packets of ****.

Illegal Immigrants, drugs maybe?

JohnW


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*customs checks on french motorways*

we got stopped at exit of motorway at ST Omar earlier on in the year on our way back from Portugal for the winter.They asked if we had any tobacco products or spirits we told the truth and said 3000 cigs they then brought a team of 7 or 8 of them and went through every locker an cupboard also under the floor and in the top box plus they wanted to know if we had more than 10,000euros in cash by then the wife was in tears and we missed the appointment with the vet they kept us for 2 hours then just smiled and said than you


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

*customs checks on french motorways*

We Had the same kind of experience also last year,We were stopped near calais on the way home from spain,The policeman/Custons asked where have you been sir?,I replied Spain,Wherabouts in spain? All over i replied,He then asked what did the places you saw look like? I replied Spanish,he he :lol: ,He then proceeded to check the camper over from top to bottom,On closer inspection he saw i had a drum of diesel on board,and wanted to know why i was carrying the extra fuel,I explained that i had been driving through the night and kept it as an emergency in case we couldnt find a petrol station open on route during the night,I told him that we had bought our cigarettes to the maximum permitted,He seemed happy with all explained and waved us on,The only thing he did keep asking was if we owned property in france or spain,He asked us that 3 times and and had we been to Andora? 
Satis


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

GerryD said:


> They were good humoured and let me take photos of their massive XRay truck. Gerry


We stopped from using ours to catch illegals, weren't we ?


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

It must be a common occurrence. Last year I got pulled over by Police and a mobile Customs (Douane) unit in a lay-by soon after exiting the Month Blanc tunnel on the French side. 

After looking into the carrier bags with the small quantity of personal items we had bought in Italian shops, they asked if we had any large amounts of currency in the MH - I wish! I tried to explain we were on the way back to the UK at the end of our hols and basically skint.  At which point they decided to move on to their next victim and let us go.

SD


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Customs checks*

 Ciao tutti,
French customs started on me about 47 years ago!
Since then have been stopped more times than I can remember - always on the lookout for ****/liquor, but I think there is also a more serious side to it. In just a short period of time over lets say last 5 years a UK wrinkly like me had his underfloor carpedine stuffed with hashish. More than one French motorhomer has returned from Andorra/Spain stuffed with duty free ****. Now the Italian customs are starting, just after the border from Slovenia. Have already unearthed inordinate amount of drug smuggling and cigarette smuggling. - We used to smuggle in the **** from Switzerland! - once had 15 packets instead of the allowed 10 (200 ****)
- 2 packets to me/3 to the customs man. :roll: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Was stopped on our way up through France from Carcassonne early in the morning jut after a peage.

Was asked if I'd been to Spain, did I have any Cigs. 

Played the bumbling Englishman (not hard for me!!) told him I couldn't afford to smoke etc  

He asked if he could look round the MH so I stepped out opened the side locker and started to unload the dirty washing from under the bunk locker. He stopped me and sent me on my way (wishing he'd let me go past!!)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Customs*

I have come acustomed to the customs from all countries sice we got the Motorhome. When we drove by car we were only ever stopped twice, once had to empty a Peugeot estate before Eurotunnel and the other time not linked to customs was when Eurotunnel insisted out Toyota Previa was leaking Petrol. They shut the carriage down!.

Since we bought the motorhome, we have always been stopped entering the UK. Only the other day, we were entering Dover. As we entered the Customs area My Mrs. said I bet we get stopped and we did.

Trev.


----------



## 107349 (Sep 30, 2007)

We were stopped and searched at the port in July as were all other motorhomes, caaravans and minibuses so i didn't take it personally.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I am going to be on the other side of the tales.
I travel a lot and have very rarely been stopped.
The only times normally have been going to the UK while they want to look for Hideaways which takes about 30 seconds. 
I have never had my van searched by customs. 
I was once stopped by the police in France and they asked to check my documents on the van but they were doing it to cars trucks etc also.
So I guess I look innocent ;-)
Or perhaps it it the Irish charm :colors:


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We were stopped just after the Peage coming from Spain into france near Biaritz, they asked several questions then asked politely if they could put the dog in and he came in and had a good sniff around, a worry yes not that we had anything to hide but the wife takes about 8 different tablets a day and i have to take 2 a day so we carry quite a large bag of drugs all innocent but from the questions i had a feeling they were looking for tobacco. 
After having a good old sniff we were given the all clear and carried on they also stopped my mate behind us and did the same with him.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

a few years ago we were stopped at swansea dock by customs going to ireland and stopped on the return same dock by the police for a id check we were placed in a folding area for 45 minutes no search of the van 
they asked for names and address ni number dob for me my wife and two teenage kids 
we did not have the passports as the are not needed for ireland 
chapter


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Inconvenient as they may be (he writes putting head on block) if these stops prevent/apprehend the movement of drugs or weapons throughout Europe then we are all the better for it.

It is not only motorhomes that get stopped either. I have been stopped and searched near Pau en route to Spain, (Transit van) and a couple of times in Calais and Dover in a Mitsubishi pick-up truck.

We were stopped by UK immigration for check once in the Rapido, though I got the feeling it was more for a nose around than anything else. :wink:

However, a Two Hour hold up is really not right or fair. (IMHO)

Regards Rob.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The wife and I travelled to Spain a few times with her sister and my brother in law..
Whenever we got back into UK and drove off the ferry with the 2 men sitting up front we got stopped !! Soon learned that a man and women in the cab atracted less attention and never got stopped in that configuration.. Not that we had anything to hide except our legal quotas...

Yes, been stopped in central france.. Quick look around and we were on our way.. Noticed there are a lot more customs (doune??) cars about now as well...


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Current trick is to check everyone on a motorway. Every single vehicle is pulled into a service area by the Gendarmes and checked, usually early morning. All drivers for alcohol or drugs and commercial vehicles are opened up to check the cargo. MH's will not be exempt!
The results (published in local news and papers) don't seem to justify the massive disruption caused but if you are unlucky enough to be caught up in one of these sweeps you've not a lot of choice.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > They were good humoured and let me take photos of their massive XRay truck. Gerry
> ...


I remember reading that "unless they obtain permission from people hiding inside the lorries & containers" they would be breaching their 'uman rights' in x-raying for them 8O

. . . a bit late seeing as they are all over here anyway [and no doubt working for some government department]


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Glad we do not use the overpriced motorways to get this service .

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nowhere near Spain but I've been stopped several times, always just after a peage. I get the impression they are mainly looking for drugs. Not a big deal for me getting pulled over and they have always been polite, but I do get the distinct message its best not to mess with them :roll: .

I've also been pulled over at Dover on the way onto the ferry and dipped for red diesel. When asked what would happen if they did find red I was unceremoniously informed that my motorhome would be confiscated and crushed 8O 

....He then wished me a nice hoilday and to get my seatbelt on as we were still technically on public roads :lol: .

pete


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Have read all the posts so far very interesting.

Just returned from France some three days ago. Saw the customs at the roundabout between Driex and Everiux. If I had gone into Spain and bought **** and tobbacco up to the legal limit, surely this would be permitted as i have paid the "tax" on those items for that country.

Being a UK citizen French customs cannot do anything, also UK customs.

I don't smoke so this is not applicable but have listened to friends we have met whilst on hols over the years.

Comments on the "tax" element please!!!!


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I think you will find ou are very wrong about what French customs can or cant do, being a UK citizen will not help you one jot if you are breaking French law. Recently there was wide publicity given to the fact that France would not allow more than 200 ciggarettes to cross over its borders even if from another EC country.
I for one wouldnt like to challenge this


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Just to support 04HBG. If you travel into any country you are subject to all the laws of that country. For instance here in Belgium they are very strong about smuggling cigerettes Etc. If you are caught over their limit then then minimum is they take the vechicle that was use in the excution of the crime!
The same is true with things like Radar detectors. they are legal to have in the UK but not here or in France where having one is a crime and will lead to trouble.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*This is the Mobile X-Ray truck*

Couldn't believe that Customs allowed me to take photo of the truck, especially as they won't allow you to take photos of trains in stations. Anyway, here it is:


----------



## 104817 (May 29, 2007)

Hi all

We were stopped on Wednesday at the barrier of the peage on the A16 en route to Calais at about 9am. A team of around half a dozen Douane personnel were present but only one guy seemed interested. He pulled us over as the barrier lifted but was quite content with asking questions. Again, the main questions were to do with where we had been, how long we had been there and also included whether we had been to Spain or Andorra.

It wasn't an unpleasant experience, he was good-humoured, asked his questions and let us go without searching or stopping us for too long.

Phil


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: This is the Mobile X-Ray truck*



GerryD said:


> especially as they won't allow you to take photos of trains in stations. quote]
> 
> Never heard that before. Why?
> Please


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: This is the Mobile X-Ray truck*



sysinfo said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > especially as they won't allow you to take photos of trains in stations. quote]
> ...


----------

